# flipped boat



## mvr (Jun 15, 2011)

Talked to my uncle who went fishing out of destin this past weekend. he told me they came across a recently capsized boat that looked like it could not have been overturned for long. I have looked for reports of sunk boats and have heard nothing. Has anyone heard anything about a capsized 26ft boat about 80 out from destin?


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

There was a thread on here last week that mentioned the overturned boat. The crew was rescued unharmed. The comment also mentioned something about a coast guard beacon being placed on the hull? I think. Not sure.?


----------



## mvr (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks that is helpful he mentioned seeing the buoy but had no idea what its purpose was


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

barthu 
Member









Join Date: Jul 2003
Location: 
Posts: 34 










A boat capsized off grand isle LA a week or two ago. The guys were rescued but the boat rolled and kept floating with an air pocket in the bow. The boat was left out there and I heard a strobe or beacon was placed on it. They were looking into salvage or retrieval options vs sinking it. I heard it was the owners responsibility to take care of this. The coast guard would tow it but at a significant price. Last I heard it was off of florida. This may be the same boat. 
__________________
barthu


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We reported a capsized 24-26' boat about 3.5 miles NE of Petronis 2 weeks or so ago to the Coast Guard. They told me it was a derelict vessel with no people involved... Dont know if this means people already rescued or boat went adrift empty?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

What are the laws about salvaging one of these vessels? Could someone come across a boat like this and claim it?


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

The laws are fairly complicated, but in general, if you get this boat back to port, get it righted, etc., you are entitled to a salvage fee. It can be as high as 1/3 the value of the boat or in extreme cases more. My guess is that the owner has decided that it's not worth it to try to salvage it or have someone salvage it.

If you enter into a contract with the owner or the insurance company, you are limited to the amount of the contract for salvage.

If you salvage it on your own, the owner can always come ask for his vessel, but you have a lien against it and can enforce it in court. You may or may not have to give the boat back while the court case is pending.

I have seen many cases where an owner has failed to go back to get his boat after being rescued and some entrepenurial person went out there and got it himself and ended up with a boat. Lots of effort, though. After that, the boat was his - no court case, no nothing.

My guess it that if you went and got this boat and brought it back, it would be yours and no one would ever come looking for it. If they did, they'd have to pay you a fee so high, that it wouldn't be worth it for them to try to get it back.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have helped with salvaging a few boats. My advice: Unless you got alot of time and money just let her float around out there. It takes alot of work and money to get a boat righted and then you still have to fix all the broken crap once you get it back to the dock.


----------

